# operating system



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have an hp xp computer that had the dreaded blue screen. I tried to put the backup Microsoft system but there was a corrupt file and never get that computer up and running again. Is there a free operating system I could put on there so I can use it as a backup system. I would need to download to this computer, put on a flash drive than to the other computer.

I would also need some type of generic word and excel for that system also that could read the files on my back up hard drive.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Is there a free operating system I could put on there so I can use it as a backup system.


Well, there's Linux. My current favorite is Antix MX. It's based on Debian, very nicely put together, with a nice rendition of the XFCE interface, and a good installer.
http://antix.mepis.org



> I would also need some type of generic word and excel for that system also that could read the files on my back up hard drive.


LibreOffice comes on the MX disk; I believe you'll have to download it if you use the regular Antix (not MX).


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Depending on your computer's capabilities you might still be able to use Windows 7. The problem is that many XP machines were limited to 2GB or less of memory. You really need 4GB of memory to run Windows 7.

I really can't answer your question without knowing more about the computer.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have it packed away for possible use as a backup computer if I can fix it. It is an HP Pavillion and I think it has 1G of ram. It was faster than the computer at work. I did a lot of scrap booking on it and when it went out, I could not use those xp programs on my windows 8.1.

I also have a dell computer from work that they were replacing. The tech guy cleared all the company files out and was suppose to have left the XP operating system on but when I tried it out at home, it does not boot up just turning it on. The tech lives in Chicago and does his work by phone. It would cost too much to have him look at it. This is a newer computer than the HP.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I have it packed away for possible use as a backup computer if I can fix it. It is an HP Pavillion and I think it has 1G of ram. It was faster than the computer at work. I did a lot of scrap booking on it and when it went out, I could not use those xp programs on my windows 8.1.
> 
> I also have a dell computer from work that they were replacing. The tech guy cleared all the company files out and was suppose to have left the XP operating system on but when I tried it out at home, it does not boot up just turning it on. The tech lives in Chicago and does his work by phone. It would cost too much to have him look at it. This is a newer computer than the HP.


I could tell you a lot more if you provide computer model numbers.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This restore disk isn't free, but I wonder if it might work? If it does $7.95 would be a cheap fix. http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINDOWS-XP-...234685?hash=item4af9d7937d:g:llAAAOSwxYxUs8rU


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

To run older programs on New Windows Installs,

Make a Short cut to it (right click,Make shortcut)
Right click the short cut,
select properties,
new screen select compatibility,
Then select a earlier OS.

Heres a Install Disk with key, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICROSOFT-W...794564?hash=item23665669c4:g:0rAAAOSwbwlXAddu


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> This restore disk isn't free, but I wonder if it might work? If it does $7.95 would be a cheap fix. http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINDOWS-XP-...234685?hash=item4af9d7937d:g:llAAAOSwxYxUs8rU


No..... it won't work. Check the seller's feedback.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the info. Nevada, my hp is a pavilion a820n. Below I believe is the specs on the computer. The dell, I will have to take it down and find the model number. The dell boots up to a blank screen. Can I boot in safe mode to see what os is on there?

http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-pavilion-a820n-p4-540-3-2-ghz-monitor-none-series/specs/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a XP disk with service pack 2 for a Dell computer. PM me if you are interested. 
I think it was for a desktop, but am not sure as I also had a XP Dell laptop back in the day.


----------



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

If you have your activation key (the sticker on the case) you can download a copy of windows xp (iso file) and just reload windows


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Thanks for all the info. Nevada, my hp is a pavilion a820n.


That's a high-end Pentium 4 machine that will accept up to 4GB memory. While it will only support 32-bit operating systems, 4GB of memory is enough to run most any modern operating system.

I would probably restore it and load Windows 7 (32-bit). If it runs well (it should) then go ahead and upgrade to Windows 10 (also 32-bit).


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

wrongwayrick said:


> If you have your activation key (the sticker on the case) you can download a copy of windows xp (iso file) and just reload windows


 Is this what you are talking about? Can I download this to a memory disk to put on the other computer?

http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-Windows-XP-Home-Edition/3000-18513_4-20432.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Frank -- this is the XP disk I have. If it will work on your Dell, PM me your name/ address.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oops! It didn't load the second pic:


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Belfrybat. My other question to Nevada is - can this be installed on my HP computer also?


----------

